# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حول كتاب: «طلعة المشترى في ثبوت توبة الزمخشري»!!

## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

للعلامة محمد « الصُّغَيِّر» بن محمد بن عبد الله بن على الإفراني المراكشي، أحد علماء القرن الثاني عشر الهجري، رسالة غريبة بعنوان: « طلعة المشترى في ثبوت توبة الزمخشري» وهي في ورقات، كما وصفها الزركلي وغيره.
وليست مطبوعة حسب علمي! 
وقد استهواني عنوانها ! وحداني حادي الشوق إلى التطلع إلى مضمونها ! ووددت لو وقفت عليها ، ريثما أتحقق من أدلة كاتبها في إثبات تلك التوبة المشار إليها !
وناهض ظني: أن قَصَبة رسالته تلك إنما هي قائمة على ذلك الخبر الذي أخبرنا به: الشيخ أبو معاذ صلاح بن محمد المنصوري المصري – إجازة بالمشافهة – عن شيخه عبد العزيز بن الصديق الغماري عن محمد عبد الحي الكتاني عن شيخه عبد الله بن درويش السكري الحنفي عن شيخه عبد الرحمن بن محمد الكزبري عن أبي الفيض محمد مرتضى الزبيدي عن شيخه حسن بن عليّ العجيمي عن شيخه البرهان إبراهيم الميموني عن شيخه الشمس الرملي عن شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري عن النجم عمر بن فهد عن أبي عبد الله الراعي الأندلسي أنه قال في « شرحه على الآجرُّوميَّة » : « كان شيخنا أبو الحسن علي بن سمعة الأندلسي -رحمه الله تعالى- يقول: شيئان لا يصحان: إسلام إبراهيم بن سهل! وتوبة الزمخشري من الاعتزال! 
[ثم قال الراعي]: قلت: وهما في مروياتي. أما إسلام إبراهيم بن سهل: فيغلب علي ظني صحته؛ لمعرفتي بروايته. وأما توبة الزمخشري: فحدثني الشيخ أبو الحسن علي بن سليمان بن دليلة- رحمه الله – عن الشيخ أبي سعيد فرج بن سعيد الخطيب بمدينة « سلا » - وكان عالميْن صالحيْن – أنه وقف بالبلاد المشرقية على محضر ثبوتٍ محكومٌ فيه بتضميين توبة الزمخشري من الاعتزال! فقوي جانب الرواية والحمد لله.».
قلتُ: وهذا الخبر قد ذكره صاحب: « نفح الطيب » ولكن بسياق مختصر.
وليس في هذا الخبر : ما يقضي بثبوت توبة هذا الزمخشري من مذهبه ! وقد كان ينبغي على هذا الواقف على ذاك المحضر: أن يذكر تاريخه وبيان ما فيه مفصَّلًا ، مع ذكْر كاتب هذا المحضر ، وأين كتبه؟ وهل عليه خط التائب أم لا ؟ ومن هم هؤلاء الشهود العدول الذين شهدوا على صحته وثبوته؟ ودون إثبات ذلك خرْط القتاد !
ولذلك قال صاحب «أزهار الرياض »: عن الزمخشري « وذكر بعضهم أنه تاب! ويأبى ذلك تصريحه في كشَّافه بما خالف السنة جهارًا؛ فإنه لو صح ذلك لمحاه، أو أشهد على نفسه بالرجوع عما قصده فيه وانْتحاه ».
قلتُ: وقد كان جماعة من أهل السنة يعزُّ عليهم أن تكون تلك الأساليب البلاغية ، والتوجيهات اللغوية والبيانية ، وغيرها من أزمة علوم اللغة العربية، المبثوثة في « تفسير الكشاف »: نابعة من جوف رجل عريق في الاعتزال ومعاندة أهل السنة ! فاستروح من استروح منهم إلى اعتماد ذلك الخبر في صحة ثبوت توبة الزمخشري من عقيم مذهبه !
وأنا أرى: أن هذا هو الدافع الحقيقي إزاء محاولة الإفراني في « طلعة المشتري » !
ومن أوابد الزمخشري: قولُه في « كشافه » وهو بصدد التشنيع على أهل السنة في إثباتهم رؤية الرب في الدار الآخرة : « ثم تعجَّب من المتسمِّين بالإسلام! المتسمِّين بأهل السنّة والجماعة: كيف اتخذوا هذه العظيمة مذهبًا !؟. ولا يغرنك تستُّرهم بالبلْكفة [ يعني قول أهل السنة: إن الله يُرى في الآخرة بلا كيف ] ، فإنه من منصوبات أشياخهم ! والقول ما قال بعض العدْلية فيهم :
لَجَمَاعَةٌ سَموْا هَواهُمْ سُنَّة ***وَجَمَاعَةٌ حُمْرٌ لَعَمْرِي مُوكَفَه
قَدْ شَبَّهُوهُ بِخَلْقِهِ وَتَخَوَّفُوا ***شَنْعَ الْوَرَى فَتَسَتَّرُوا بِالبَلْكَفَهْ ! ».
قلتُ: فأبْدَى من غمرات جهله أُصولًا ، وسوَّى على قصبَات تعصُّبه نُصولًا! فمخايل الحمق في تضاعيفها مصقولة ، وبعثات الحقائق دونها معقولة !
وهذان البيتان المذكوران: قد عارضهما غير واحد من أهل السنة ، وقَسَى بعضهم في معارضته على قائلها وناقلها ومنشدها ببعض ما يستحقون ! 
وقد أساء الزمخشري الأدب في مواطن من : «كشَّافه » في حق الذات النبوية ! بما كان كافيًا لانكفاف مثل التقي السبكي عن إقراء الكشاف حتى موته ! وألَّف في بيان ذلك رسالته المشهورة: « سبب الانكفاف عن إقْراء الكشاف ».
وقد كان مع اعتزاله: عصبيَّ المزاج لأبي حنيفة ومذهبه ! وهو القائل – كما نقله عنه ابن الوزير في « الروض الباسم» [1/ 318/طبعة عالم الفوائد] : « وتَّد الله الأرض بالأعلام المنيفة, كما وطَّد الحنيفيّة بعلوم أبي حنيفة! الأئمة الجِلَّة الحنفية, أزمَّة الملَّة الحنيفيَّة, الجود والحلم: حاتميٌّ وأحنَفيٌّ, والدّين والعلم: حنيفيٌّ وحنفيٌّ »! 
ولولا أن الله قد قدَّر لأبي مضر محمود بن جرير الضبي أن يطأ بقدميه أرض خوارزم؛ لما كان للاعتزال في تلك الأنجاد سبيل !
فإن أبا مضر هذا هو الذي نشر مذاهب العدْلية – يعني المعتزلة – في جَنَبات خوارزم وما حواليْها، وعنه أخذ الزمخشري وطوائف من الخوارزميين أصول هذا المذهب المشئوم !
وكان بين الزمخشري وبين أبي الحسن الميداني – صاحب كتاب الأمثال – ما يكون بين الأقران في كل زمان !
وقد عمِلَ فيه تعصُّبه لمذهبه المهيض كلَّ عمل! حتى ساقه ذلك إلى أن يردَّ على شيخ المغرب القاضي عياض استدعائه للإجازة منه! قال صاحب « أزهار الرياض » : « سمعت غير واحد ممن لقيته يخبر: أنَّ القاضي عياض لمـَّا بلغه امتناع الزمخشري من إجازته قال: الحمد لله الذي لم يجعل عليَّ يدًا لمبتدع أو فاسق!».
قلتُ: وقد كان يفعل ذلك مع أبي طاهر السلفي أيضًا ! لولا أن أبا طاهر عاود الكتابة إليه مرة بعد أخرى – لمـَّا كان الزمخشري مجاورًا بمكة- حتى لانت عريكة أبي القاسم وأجاز أبا طاهر بالمكاتبة.
وقاتل الله الشَّره في الاستكثار من الإجازات التي تجرُّ أصحابها إلى ركوب مراكب العطب في السعي لها وتطلُّبَها حتى من أقحاح أعداء السنة وأهلها !
فانظر كيف يدور الزمان بأمثال أبي طاهر السلفي والقاضي عياض حتى يطْلبا الإجازة من مثل هذا الخاسر الأثيم؟
والحاصل: أن الزمخشري غير مدفوع عن الإمامة في علوم العربية وتفسير القرآن، وغريب الحديث . بل كان الرجل في تلك الأمور واحد زمانه ، وفرد أوانه، ونادرة أقرانه.
وكم خسر المعرضون عن تصانيفه والنظر في تواليفه لأجل مذهبه؟
لكنه: كان خبيث الاعتقاد ! معاندًا في قبول الحق ! شديدًا على خصومه ! عديم الإنصاف ! خائضٌ فيما هو بسبيله أودية الاعتساف !
غفر الله لنا وسائر المسلمين ، وتجاوز عن هفواتنا نحن معاشرَ الموحِّدين.
فإنه بكل جميل كفيل ... وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.
وكتبه: أبو المظفر السِّناري.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت بارك الله فيك.




> وكم خسر المعرضون عن تصانيفه والنظر في تواليفه لأجل مذهبه؟


وهذه آفة مشهورة عند كثير من طلبة العلم.

----------


## الهلالي

صدقتَ يا أبا مالك
ولكن من لم يكن متمكناً من معرفة اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة فالبعد عن الزمخشري ودسائسه التي لا تكاد تستخرج إلاّ بالمناقيش هو عين العقل والحزم. 
وكما قيل فالسّلامة لا يعدلها شيء.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ومن أوابد الزمخشري: قولُه في « كشافه » وهو بصدد التشنيع على أهل السنة في إثباتهم رؤية الرب في الدار الآخرة : « ثم تعجَّب من المتسمِّين بالإسلام! المتسمِّين بأهل السنّة والجماعة: كيف اتخذوا هذه العظيمة مذهبًا !؟. ولا يغرنك تستُّرهم بالبلْكفة [ يعني قول أهل السنة: إن الله يُرى في الآخرة بلا كيف ] ، فإنه من منصوبات أشياخهم ! والقول ما قال بعض العدْلية فيهم :
> لَجَمَاعَةٌ سَموْا هَواهُمْ سُنَّة ***وَجَمَاعَةٌ حُمْرٌ لَعَمْرِي مُوكَفَه
> قَدْ شَبَّهُوهُ بِخَلْقِهِ وَتَخَوَّفُوا ***شَنْعَ الْوَرَى فَتَسَتَّرُوا بِالبَلْكَفَهْ ! »....



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يكن تشنيع الزمخشري على أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة، بل كان على الأشعريَّة، وحقَّ له أن يشنِّع عليهم؛ حيث قالوا: برؤية الله بلا جهة، فلمَّا استشكل عليهم مثل هذا قالوا بلا كيف.
ومن المعلوم أنَّ مذهب الأشعريَّة في هذا الباب أبعد عن العقل من مذهب المعتزلة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقولك:


> وهذان البيتان المذكوران: قد عارضهما غير واحد من أهل السنة ، وقَسَى بعضهم في معارضته على قائلها وناقلها ومنشدها ببعض ما يستحقون !


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يعارض هذين البيتين  فيما علمتُ ممَّن عارضه وهجاه إلا الأشعريَّة غضبًا لمذهبهم.
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...4&postcount=27

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> لم يكن تشنيع الزمخشري على أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة، بل كان على الأشعريَّة،


 قلتُ: الرجل كان يحمل على كل من ينابذ مذهبه البتة !
ومن العدوان والتهور في حق الزمخشري: ما وصفه به ابن حجر المكي في ( الزواجر) من كونه كان ( حَامِلِ رَايَةَ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ إلَى النَّار... !).
وهذا: مما لا قِبَل لابن حجر ولا لأهل الأرض بالإحاطة به قطعًا! 
نسأل الإنصاف في السخط والرضا.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا.
لكن تبقى المسألة تحتاج إلى تحقيق.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> جزاكم الله خيرا.
> .


 وجزاك يا أخي.

----------


## الباجي

وفقكم الله.
ولكن عنوان الرسالة في المسلك السهل للإفراني صـ71يخالف ما ذكره الحوات والزركلي ... طلعة المشتري بترجمة محمود الزمخشري ... كما يلاحظ قارئ ما جاء في المسلك السهل أن الإفراني يميل إلى خلاف ما يوحيه العنوان المذكور عند الحوات والزركلي ... والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا سيدنا..




> وقد كان مع اعتزاله: عصبيَّ المزاج لأبي حنيفة ومذهبه


تُوهم البعد،ولا بعد؛فأكثر المعتزلة في تلك الطبقة والطبقات التي قبلها إلى القرن الثالث = يميلون لمذهب الأحناف.. 



> وكم خسر المعرضون عن تصانيفه والنظر في تواليفه لأجل مذهبه؟


وأخسر منهم من إذا لم يشم رائحة الاعتزال = أقبل وفتح صدره ،والعيب إما من أنفه،وإما من ظنه أن بلاء الرجل اعتزال فحسب،غافلاً عن أن النهج الذي ينظر به أولئك في الكلام العربي ويفسرون به النصوص ويؤصلون به البلاغة هو نفسه منهج فاسد وهو الذي هداهم لاعتزالهم ولا يكاد يهدي إلى خير بعده فإما اعتزال وإما فساد آخر ليس جهلك به آية على عدم وجوده،وإنما النهج أن يفقه سبيل الحق في تفسير النصوص والنظر في الكلام العربي ثم يؤتى علم أولئك بعدها فيروزه الناقد البصير وقد أدرك فساد نظرهم في النصوص كما أدرك قبل فساد اعتزالهم فلا يستسمن ذا ورم بعد اليوم..

----------


## خلوصي

يا أيّها النوراني الجميل :
دعك من هذه الأحاديث !
فإن نبض الأدب في قلمك يأبى إلا أن يكون للإيمان ؟
حاجة المسلمين المفقودة اليوم !
و من خلفهم حاجة العالم الذي ما غزاهم و استضعفهم إلّا لأنهم قصّروا في تبليغ النور الذي بين أيديهم !
لأن بشاشته لم تخالط بعدُ شغاف قلوبهم !
ف " العلماء " منهم علماء على غير " العهد الأوّل " ؟!
عهد " إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء " أن يكونوا هم " الذين يعلمون أن الله على كل شيء قدير " !؟!
لا بل و أكثر يستجهلون من يجعل ذلك العلم ديدنه , لأنه يرى أن فساد العالم هذا منبعه ! 
و طلّاب العلوم من خلفهم على ذلك النسق البديع ! بل زادوا عليهم من نثر بذور الفتن كما نقل الإمام الشوكاني في البدر الطالع ؟!

فهيّا انثر لنا من بذور النور ما نستنبت به أشجار الإيمان في صحارى القلوب ..
فإذا الأرض غير الأرض !

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> وفقكم الله.
> ولكن عنوان الرسالة في المسلك السهل للإفراني صـ71يخالف ما ذكره الحوات والزركلي ... طلعة المشتري بترجمة محمود الزمخشري ... كما يلاحظ قارئ ما جاء في المسلك السهل أن الإفراني يميل إلى خلاف ما يوحيه العنوان المذكور عند الحوات والزركلي ... والله أعلم.


جزاكم الله خيرا.


> لكن تبقى المسألة تحتاج إلى تحقيق

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

أحسن الله إليك يا أبا عمر.



> تُوهم البعد،ولا بعد؛فأكثر المعتزلة في تلك الطبقة والطبقات التي قبلها إلى القرن الثالث = يميلون لمذهب الأحناف..


وبيان وَهَم هذا الإيهام: أن مراد أخيك أن ذلك الخاسر مع تلبسه ببدعة الاعتزال = قد ضمَّ إليها أختها من التعصب المذهبي! وإلا فليس في مجرد المتذهب ما يوجب التعصب عند الأكثرين، اللهم إلا إذا كنتَ ممن تدين بقول القائل: ( التمذهب قنطرة التعصب ) !


> وأخسر منهم من إذا لم يشم رائحة الاعتزال = أقبل وفتح صدره ،والعيب إما من أنفه،وإما من ظنه أن بلاء الرجل اعتزال فحسب،غافلاً عن أن النهج الذي ينظر به أولئك في الكلام العربي ويفسرون به النصوص ويؤصلون به البلاغة هو نفسه منهج فاسد وهو الذي هداهم لاعتزالهم ولا يكاد يهدي إلى خير بعده فإما اعتزال وإما فساد آخر ليس جهلك به آية على عدم وجوده،وإنما النهج أن يفقه سبيل الحق في تفسير النصوص والنظر في الكلام العربي ثم يؤتى علم أولئك بعدها فيروزه الناقد البصير وقد أدرك فساد نظرهم في النصوص كما أدرك قبل فساد اعتزالهم فلا يستسمن ذا ورم بعد اليوم..


كلام بعيد الغور في الـحُسن، ولا تزال تصانيف الرجل محط أنظار الضالعين بعلوم العربية، والناهضين بأعباء الاستقامة البلاغية والكلامية، مع التصون عما فيها من الزَّغَل، وما يجده الناقد في تضاعيف خُّطة صاحبها من المغالطة والدَّخَل، وقلَّ من تدبَّج بطيلسان التحرس واليقظة عند مطالعته لتصانيف القوم وإخوانهم؟ وغيرهم ممن طوى كشحه عن الاعتصام بمعاقد الكتاب والسنة إما جهلا وتقليدًا، وإما معاندة أورثتْ في أنفاس الضالين فسادًا، فسقطوا من حيث قاموا، وهاموا في بحار غيِّهم حتى عاموا؟! ولهم مع أسيادهم في الزيغ والتبدُّع موقف رهيب يوم القيامة لا يُغْبَطون عليه؟ وكم أوجفتْ بهؤلاء الخسارَى مطايا التعدي في طلب الشهرة والصيت والترقي بين الدهماء، حتى تورَّطوا ظلماءَ سالكُها مُغْتر! ومُنْفَلِتُ مهالكِها خاثرُ النفس مُعْترّ، وقد تشذَّرتْ مساعيهم في وجوه غياهب الزمان، وتناكدتْ خفايا مطاويهم حتى أسبل عليهم الغاضبون لله ورسوله أسدالَ النسيان!

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> فهيّا انثر لنا من بذور النور ما نستنبت به أشجار الإيمان في صحارى القلوب .. 
> فإذا الأرض غير الأرض !


سترى لصاحبك في الأيام القادمات- إن شاء الله - ما يسر ناظرك، وينبسط لأجله خاطرك، ولكن ريثما أنتهي من تسطير الحلقات الأخيرة من موضوعي: أسطورة الغرام ! بين سلامة وعبد الرحمن القس في غابر الأزمان ! 
فهو ما يشغلني الآن بعد شواغل الأيام.
وجزاك الله خيرًا يا خلوصي الصداقة خيرًا.

----------

